# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Hotelbuchungen gehen zurück

## schiene

Laut Aussage der Zeitung "Die Welt"gehen die Hotelbuchungen in Thailand seit Beginn der Unruhen stetig zurück.

http://www.welt.de/reise/article2652...sen.html#reqNL

----------


## Samuianer

> Laut Aussage der Zeitung "Die Welt"gehen die Hotelbuchungen in Thailand seit Beginn der Unruhen stetig zurück.
> 
> http://www.welt.de/reise/article2652...sen.html#reqNL



Liegt am Typus, sit ein bestimmter Menschenschlag der ueber Reiseveranstalter bucht, unter denen wohl viele Bildkonsumenten, die dann die "Hose voll haben", aber keine erst Hand Informationen!

Ist auch O.K. wenn die Zahlen mal sacken, vielleicht werden dann hier mal einige Leute wieder normal...

Wir haben zwar auch Einbussen aber, fuer die kommende Spitzensaison ausgebucht!

----------


## Dieter

Wahrscheinlich ist der Rueckgang mehr auf die globale Finanzkrise zurueckzufuehren als auf "Unruhen".

----------


## Hua Hin

Jedenfalls habe ich mir heute am Strand von Hua Hin ne freie Liege suchen müssen, 
vor 4 Wochen war noch gähnende Leere angesagt.
Dafür Quallen ohne Ende.  ::  

Gruss Alex

----------


## walter

Hi Alex,
habe irgendwo gelesen, daß es in Thailand Strände gibt, die besnders quallenverseucht sind. Gehört Hua-Hin dazu?

----------

Diese Saison wird Mist.................genau die, welche man umgehen möchte werden fast ausschließlich hier sein. Familienurlaube kann man nämlich auch anderswo haben .......

----------

> Hi Alex,
> habe irgendwo gelesen, daß es in Thailand Strände gibt, die besnders quallenverseucht sind. Gehört Hua-Hin dazu?



Ja der ganze Streifen dort......kommt vom "sauberen" Wasser.

----------


## pezi

die preise in thailand haben gewaltig angezogen.eine familie mit 2 kindern kann sich das nicht mer leisten.der urlauber weis nicht die billigeren suppenkuechen oder restaurants.gruss pezi

----------


## Samuianer

> die preise in thailand haben gewaltig angezogen.eine familie mit 2 kindern kann sich das nicht mer leisten.der urlauber weis nicht die billigeren suppenkuechen oder restaurants.gruss pezi



Wenn du mal genau schaust ist da viel Presse-Panik-Mache!

Fakt ist das der Euro, US$, Pfund gegenueber dem Baht recht stark nachgelassen haben, so um die 15-20%! 

Die meisten Restaurants noch Preise wie vor 3-5 Jahren haben, die Suppenkuechen alle noch gleich "teuer" sind, bis auf wenige halt die Hotels vielfach angezogen haben!

Nebenbei "teuer"?

Ich fliege der Tage nach London, weisst du was da 'n Hotelzimmer, Fruehstueck, Mittag, Abendessen, 'n Glas Wein kostet?


Thailand ist nach wie vor, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, schweine billig!

----------


## LosFan

es gibt wohl mehrere Gründe:

- sinkende Realeinkommen in Europa bei starker Inflation u. steigenden Kosten
  viele haben halt einfach kein Geld mehr für Fernreisen
- falls man arbeitslos ist oder Hartz-IV Empfänger wirds auch immer schwieriger.
- Kerosin-Zuschläge bei den Airlines (o.k. der Benzinpreis geht momentan wieder runter) 
  aber viele Airlines hatten aber auch die Flugkapazitäten reduziert was dann zu höheren Preisen führte
  aktuell kann man aber wieder günstiger buchen als noch vor 2 oder 3 Monaten.
- insgesamt unsichere Zukunftsaussichten (Jobabbau in Automobilindustrie usw.)
- unklare Auswirkungen der Finanzkrise auf die Weltwirtschaft.

 ::   ::  

dazu dann noch negative Nachrichten aus Thailand
- z.T. Reisewarnungen des auwärtigen Amtes für Thailand
- Demonstrationen der PAD in Bangkok / unklare politische Lage in LOS
  (einmal war ja sogar der Airport in Phuket für 2 Tage geschlossen)
- Meldungen über tödliche Würfelquallen in Thailand

 ::  

aber ich will diesem negativen Trend entgegenwirken 
und fliege in Kürze für knapp 4 Wo. nach LOS ...........
 ::   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich auch, ich auch...  ::

----------


## resci

> Thailand ist nach wie vor, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, schweine billig!


und zu den den "wenigen" Ausnahmen zählen nun mal die die Flüge sowie die Hotelresorts.
Ich hab da selbst gute Vergleiche, da ich jedes Jahr ein- bis zweimal nach Chaweng/Samui reise und das seit acht Jahren. Ich buche meine Reisen nach Samui immer  bei einem Veranstalter wie TUI, Ne..mann, Meiers etc. , für drei Wochen in einem 3* Resort mit Frühstück und Flug. Warens bis vor ein paar Jahren immer 1300-1500 Euro für drei Wochen, so leg ich mittlerweile einen guten Tausi drauf und das bei wenig oder gar nicht verbesserten Leistungen. Und so wie ich nach Samui reise, reisen auch 80% der übrigen Touristen. Man hat zwar einen "Qualitätstouri" mehr aber mehr geboten wird trotzdem nicht, weder im Flugzeug, noch in den Resorts. Zum Einen. 

Zum anderen, für mich selbst ist der Preis zweitrangig, da ich als Single (Ü50) nicht die Masse der Touri´s repräsentiere. Aber rechnet man mal die Preise für eine vierköpfige Familie, so geht ein dreiwöchiger Aufenthalt schnell mal Richtung 8000-10000 Euro mit allem drum und dran.
Da hat sich der Herr Thaksin mit seinen Qualitätstouristen seinerzeit selbst ins Knie gef... .
Schweinebillig ist natürlich das Essen und ein paar Sonstigkeiten. Beim Bier siehts da schon wieder anders aus.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind früher viele des öfteren nach Thailand in den Urlaub geflogen, auch mit Familie. Zur Zeit bin ich der Einzige der das noch regelmäßig macht, noch.

resci

----------


## Daniel Sun

Resci, im Fall der Buchung einer Pauschalreise über einen renommierten Reiseveranstalter paßt das schon. Aber wer flexibel ist und sich seine Reise selbst zusammenstellt, der kann durchaus noch günstig nach Thailand reisen. Es gibt immer mal billige Flüge, für unter 600 Euro. Wenn man sich die passenden Hotels raussucht, kann man schon sehr günstig gute Hotels finden, ich sag mal so um die 2000 Baht die Nacht für einen sehr guten Standard. Man muß allerdings suchen und nicht zu den Saisonzeiten urlauben.

Okay, ich habe nicht den Vergleich, den du hast, da ich erst seit wenigen Jahren regelmäßig nach Thailand fliege, aber im Vergleich mit anderen Destinationen ist der Preisanstieg in meine Augen normal.

----------


## resci

> Es gibt immer mal billige Flüge, für unter 600 Euro. Wenn man sich die passenden Hotels raussucht, kann man schon sehr günstig gute Hotels finden,..


Daniel Sun, für Samui oder Phuket gilt, daß bei den Strandresorts der Preis vorort oft höher ist als über Veranstalter. In irgendwelchen abseits gelegenen und einfacheren Guestshouses kann man natürlich billig übernachten. Nur, viele Leute, insbesondere Rentnerehepaare bzw. jüngere Päärchen buchen fast immer pauschal, da bestimmte Erwartungen mit dem Urlaub verküpft sind. Das sind eigentlich die Zieltouristen, für die großen Resorts die das Geld bringen und weniger die jüngeren und mit wenig Mitteln ausgestatteten Backpackers.
Meiner Ansicht nach ist der Preis das Ausschlaggebende und weniger die politische Lage oder ein paar Quallen. Und wenn dann, wie zur Zeit die Preise in Euro gerechnet durch den Bahtanstieg um 15% zusätzlich ansteigen wird das die nächsten Jahre schon Auswirkungen haben.

resci

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wenn ich jetzt mal nachrechne..
2300 Euro - ca. 800 Euro für einen Flug = 1500 Euro für Übernachtung incl. Frühstück
Dann nehme ich mal einen Kurs von 46 Baht für 1 Euro an, macht das 69.000 THB. Bei ca. 3 Woche (ca. 20 Übernachtungen) komme ich auf eine Betrag von 3450 THB pro Nacht.

Wie schon gesagt, für ca. 2000-2500 THB pro Nacht findet man schon sehr ansprechende Unterkünfte in Strand nähe incl. Frühstück. Transfers gehen natürlich extra.

Dafür muß man kein Backpacker sein! Man muß sich halt nur die Mühe machen einwenig zusuchen und man kann alles bequem von zu Hause aus planen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Wo hast Du denn die 2300 € her.
Im deutschen Videotext buche ich nicht höher wie 1200 € mit Frühstück, Flug, pauschal.
Bin auch schon im Mai nach DomRep 4,5 * Sterne, a.i. 13 Tage für 800 € geflogen.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

Alex, alles lesen!
Dann erübrigen sich solche Fragen!




> ...Warens bis vor ein paar Jahren immer 1300-1500 Euro für drei Wochen, so leg ich mittlerweile einen guten Tausi drauf und das bei wenig oder gar nicht verbesserten Leistungen. ...
> 
> resci

----------


## Hua Hin

OK Daniel, hast mich überzeugt.

Ein schönes Loy Krathong nach Deutschland

----------


## resci

> Alex, alles lesen!
> Dann erübrigen sich solche Fragen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von resci
> ...



muss dazu sagen, meine Vergleiche (1300Euro...) beziehen sich immer auf die gängigen Resorts in Chaweng für den Zeitraum Dez.-Jan., da ich meist Weihnachten in Thailand verbringe. 

Das sind aktuell die Preise z.B.bei Neckermann 3 Wochen ab 19.12 in Resorts wo ich bereits an Weihnachten war: 

_Chaweng Buri Resort 
Thailand, Insel Ko Samui, Chaweng Beach. 	 2696,-€
pro Person

Baan Samui Resort 
Thailand, Insel Ko Samui, Chaweng Beach
 	ab 2990,-€
pro Person

Chaweng Regent Beach Resort 
Thailand, Insel Ko Samui, Chaweng Beach
...... 	ab 4140,-€
pro Person
_
resci

----------

